# 2013 Allez OSBB frame-set price hike



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

For an extra $200 you can now have the 2013 Allez frame-set in black ($880) rather than the 2012's white ($660). Ouch!

Edit - you do also get an upgraded fork with the new smaller 1 3/8" bearing size.

The full set of 2013 bikes are up on the Specialized web site from today.


----------



## straightsixZ (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG

*Screams Like A Little School Girl*


----------

